# Anyone been to Killington?



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

zeeden said:


> Planning to go to Killington sometime in February.
> 
> In terms of big East Coast mountains I have been to Tremblant, Smuggs and Jay Peak.
> 
> ...


Best I've been to on the ice coast... had fun on west side of the mountain


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Snow: Jay > Killi

Party: Jay< Killi

$0.02,

Sheep


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I find that Killington is kinda wide and while it has 1 really long trail, for freeriding it is not the best around. The terrain is a little more spread out than I would like. My pick would by Jay if you had a choice.

My REAL vote is for Sugarloaf... :thumbsup: Greatest acreage and steepest terrain east of the Rockies.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Killington has the most terrain in NE but it's a zoo. Sugarloaf +1. Saddleback also as it has a serious human being deficit and fat on untracked snow.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

mjd said:


> Killington has the most terrain in NE but it's a zoo.


Killington is a zoo and DOES NOT have the most terrain in the east.

Killington --> 752 acres across 7 mountains
Sugarloaf --> 1153 acres across 2 mountains --> second mountain (Burnt Mtn/Brackett Basin) is entirely glades


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Right, i was going by overall acreage which is 3,000 according to their website but obviously it's not all developed. Sugarloaf has more trails- and it's a far better place to ride.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for all the input but i forgot to mention that I am going with a group on a bus so Sugarbush is out of the question.However it does sound like a place that I would like to visit on my own. 

I also will be going mid week to avoid the crowds on the weekend. 

just wondering if its worth going or if i should just save my money.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Killy is fine for a bus trip. You get a variety of terrain, and, honestly, if you catch it on a snowy day, there are some great runs! If you're staying for a day or two, town is a blast, even midweek. 

If it is a snowy day, do laps off the SuperStar Quad. Ovation, Skylark, Nowhere, Somewhere, and all the trees in between are great runs when the fluffy fluff is falling. Also, wander back to bear mountain. Everyone is a park rat out that way, so the side trails and trees are often quite tasty. Though Canyon Quad is slow as eff, you can get some good runs on Big Dipper...just go deeper into the woods and wear a helmet.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

neednsnow, awesome tips! How do the tree runs compare to Jay Peak's?


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

zeeden said:


> neednsnow, awesome tips! How do the tree runs compare to Jay Peak's?


ehhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Canadian eh???


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

meh. nothing to write home about.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

zeeden said:


> neednsnow, awesome tips! How do the tree runs compare to Jay Peak's?


Definitely not Jay. Coverage is less than Jay, Top to bottom is less than Jay, and Elevation is less than Jay, therefore the shrubbery is thicker.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not really into thick shrubs but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I find that Killington is kinda wide and while it has 1 really long trail, for freeriding it is not the best around. The terrain is a little more spread out than I would like. My pick would by Jay if you had a choice.
> 
> My REAL vote is for Sugarloaf... :thumbsup: Greatest acreage and steepest terrain east of the Rockies.


+2 on the 'Loaf here, hoping to trek my way up there for 5 days or so this year, but Killy can be good if you can beat the crowds.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

zeeden said:


> I'm not really into thick shrubs but I'll give it a try.


I'm pretty comfortable in trees, and when I got there I was like  Kinda close together...of course this was at the beginning of the season so all the runs weren't open yet. Btw I'm not canadian:laugh:


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Is there a grocery store within walking distance on the the resort?


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

zeeden said:


> Is there a grocery store within walking distance on the the resort?


about a mile+ down the road.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

There is NO COMPARISON. Jay is known for its trees. Killington is known for whiny New Yorkers. Jay Peak will challenge you at any skill level, and when the sun goes down and the lifts close, you can go surfing indoors. 

Sadly, not much open yet, even at Jay. We just spent the weekend at Stowe, and there is no natural snow yet. We have a weekend booked at Jay at the end of January. Should be good snow by then.


----------

